# Beautiful Music: Soul Blasting! Day 2



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

I wish you would enjoy listening!

http://music.sharemusic.com/_060mp3/audio/468142/1713.html

Name of music?? Origin of music??

Just keep posting requesting reply.

We will see.

Keep your soul intact from the blasting. Otherwise, it will vaporize!

Enjoy.


----------

